# Two Headed deer totally fake



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

When I saw the article on the two headed deer I felt that it was fake. I contacted Mr. Ray Sasser a friend of mine who is the outdoor writer for the Dallas Morning News. He contacted Texas Parks and Wildlife via email and TPW responded back that it was totally fake. there is not such animal per TPW.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Yeah anybody that would have questioned the authenticity of such an animal probably still believes in Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny.

But jackalopes on the other hand...I know those are real!


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification. Glad somebody got to the bottom of it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

really


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank goodness!! All I could picture in my mind was the other end(s) of such a creature wandering around aimlessly...bumping in to trees and bushes and stuff.....and x2 on the jackelope....


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

anyone with common sense could tell it was fake, Just look at the ***** eating grins on the guys faces, not to mention they are at deer camp probably drunk. They might have fooled a 3rd grade class somewhere though.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

great white fisherman said:


> When I saw the article on the two headed deer I felt that it was fake. I contacted Mr. Ray Sasser a friend of mine who is the outdoor writer for the Dallas Morning News. He contacted Texas Parks and Wildlife via email and TPW responded back that it was totally fake. there is not such animal per TPW.


That's disappointing. I just paid TPWD $47 for the Special Double-Headed Buck Tag.....so what in the heck am I going to do?

Besides getting swindled, now my girl friend is all out of sorts with double PMS over this...


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

This reminds me of "Someone" one time putting some bobcats on the side of the road propped up next to interstate exit signs, and believe it or not somebody two weeks later was mouthing off if anyone has been seeing bobcats in baytown area "specifically garth road exit".. Story was they saw one running beside the interstate on day a couple weeks back...I couldn't quit laughing, still to this day... Just think how many poeple he told that to, then them telling others... hahaha i still think its great..


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Gee, thanks for clearing that up. :an5:


great white fisherman said:


> When I saw the article on the two headed deer I felt that it was fake. I contacted Mr. Ray Sasser a friend of mine who is the outdoor writer for the Dallas Morning News. He contacted Texas Parks and Wildlife via email and TPW responded back that it was totally fake. there is not such animal per TPW.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm wondering why we haven't heard anything from the media about the two-headed girl in Avianquest's post?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

El Cazador said:


> I'm wondering why we haven't heard anything from the media about the two-headed girl in AvianQuest's post?


And why is the media hiding the Oregon Ducks Cheerleaders Coach?...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That pairs probably as real as the deer...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Arlon said:


> That pairs probably as real as the deer...


Better rack though.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

oh dear god, talk about a post changer......dayummmmm nice rack...I don't care low or high fence thats a good rack


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd poach that....


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> And why is the media hiding the Oregon Ducks Cheerleaders Coach?...


I'd burn 2 tags on that.


----------

